# What's this ?



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Any idea what grinder this is ?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

A mini one....

Sorry!


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

http://www.marioscoffee.com/product.php?id_product=83


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

That was quick, awesome !


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

It looks like it's taking a piss!


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

Mouse said:


> It looks like it's taking a piss!


Spraying everywhere?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I may be wrong but I think it's actually a rebranded Compak K3.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Doesn't it say mini and la spaz on it In the photos

or am I hallucinating ........

probably rebranded something ...


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Looks like a Macap m2m to me.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Doesn't it say mini and la spaz on it In the photos
> 
> or am I hallucinating ........
> 
> probably rebranded something ...


It says La Spaz Mini, people must be looking at it through binoculars they're holding the wrong way round or something


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> It says La Spaz Mini, people must be looking at it through binoculars they're holding the wrong way round or something


Thanks ,.......


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks just like a Macap M2D


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I think it might be a macap


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

La Spaziale rebadge Macap grinders. My La Spaz Top Instantano is a rebadged Macap M4D for example. My experience is, its more useful to ignore the LaSpaz badge and figure out the Macap equivalent because Macap parts are easier to find.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

LOL

Pedantic mode turned on & Nasal voice employed..

Yes.. It is a rebranded Macap.. But the grinder in the original photo is a La Spaz Mini (Read the label)









Pedantic mode and nasal voice turned off









Out of curiosity - Are the parts used different between the two makes?


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

<nasal></nasal>

Agreed. It's a La Spaz Mini. A La Spaziale Mini Intantaneo, actually ;-)

I can't speak for all the parts on all the models, but I bought Macap M4D burrs & the parts to convert my La Spaz Top from stepped to stepless. They all fitted perfectly. The casing even had the same concealed mounting points described in the M4D conversion instructions, so there didn't seem to be any difference.

The La Spaz Mini and Macap M2D look the same, have the same dimensions & weight, both have 50mm burrs, 1400rpm, 150watt motor, 250g bean hopper so the M2D seems to be the equivalent Macap model.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Not got my hands on it yet, so not got close up to it, wonder if it's any good ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How much did it cost ? If It's a 50mm burr grinder so don't expect too much from it ...

Remind us waht you have at the moment ?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

It's not for me , I have a SJ at the moment (with something in the pipeline) .

I have been asked to have a go at setting it up as the owner is having issues dialling it in.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Clean it thoroughly, check the burrs for alignment and excessive wear etc. I'd have thought you could get a drinkable espresso with it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Phew ....thank God for that....


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I was thinking of something a bit more exotic for myself!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I think it's a macap


----------

